# DANANG | Projects & Construction



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*DANANG City - VIETNAM*
--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*Paracel and Spratly Islands belong to Vietnam !!! *
Quần đảo Hoàng Sa & Trường Sa là của Việt Nam

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Word Trade Centre Danang










BIDV hợp tác cùng VinaCapital

Ngân hàng đầu tư và phát triển Việt Nam (BIDV) và VinaCapital đã ký kết thỏa thuận tài trợ Dự án Trung tâm Thương mại thế giới Đà Nẵng (Word Trade Centre Danang).

Dự án do VinaCapital Commercial Center Ltd thuộc VinaCapital làm chủ đầu tư. BIDV sẽ là đối tác chiến lược tài trợ 23,9 triệu USD để nhà đầu tư thi công khu căn hộ cao cấp trong phạm vi dự án. 

World Trade Center Đà Nẵng trên diện tích 9ha ở phía Đông cầu Sông Hàn, bao gồm các hạng mục: nhà ở cao cấp, khu thương mại quốc tế, khu hội nghị và khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 5 sao. 

Dự án được khởi công vào đầu năm 2008, dự kiến công trình căn hộ cao cấp này sẽ hoàn thành và năm 2011. http://www.dothi.net/news/tin-tuc/thi-truong/2009/08/3b9ae810/


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*DỰ ÁN TỔ HỢP ÁNH DƯƠNG*










........Daewon D-City Đà Nẵng..........

Khu đô thị mới có tên gọi Daewon D - City này sẽ được xây dựng ở phía Tây cầu Thuận Phước, quận Hải Châu, thuộc thành phố Đà Nẵng, trên tổng diện tích 210ha.

Theo thiết kế, khu phức hợp này sẽ bao gồm các khu resort, sân golf 18 lỗ theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, bến cảng dành cho du thuyền, khách sạn quốc tế, trung tâm hội nghị quốc gia, tòa nhà văn phòng cao cấp 60f, các trung tâm thương mại, villa cao cấp và chung cư với quy mô 8.500 căn hộ.

Khoảng 180ha ven Vịnh Đà Nẵng được san lấp để phục vụ cho dự án này. Dự kiến đến năm 2010, việc san lấp đất thuộc dự án sẽ hoàn tất và trong vòng 10 năm kể từ ngày khởi công, phía Daewon sẽ đưa khu đô thị mới Đa Phước vào sử dụng.

Các khu chức năng chính của Đô thị mới Đa Phước:

- Khu Resort, sân golf 18 lỗ theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế trên diện tích 80 ha bố trí nhìn ra biển và cảnh núi non chung quanh, không bị nhà cao tâng che khuất.
- Khu khách sạn cao tầng, căn hộ cao cấp kết hợp đài quan sát để ngắm cảnh Đà Nẵng từ trên cao sẽ bố trí dọc theo vòng cung ôm lấy vịnh Đà Nẵng. Phía bên trong, đối diện sân golf là khu vực trung tâm văn hóa, thương mại bố trí xen kẽ căn hộ liền kề. nhà ở thấp tầng, khách sạn, nối kết với nhau bằng những con kênh đào. Khu vực cây xanh, công viên, kênh dẫn nước... được xây dựng giữa các công trình này.

- Khu thương mại - dân cư: 40ha.

- Khu chung cư cao tầng: 17,2ha bình quân cao 33 tầng với quy mô 8.500 căn hộ.

- Khu trường học quốc tế - 2,5ha, câu lạc bộ biển, bến du thuyền. Dọc biển sẽ hình thành tuyến đường đi bộ dành cho du khách. Đồng thời, một đại lộ rộng lớn sẽ nối khu Trung tâm văn hóa với quần thể các công trình ở phía trong.



- Khu nhà phố, biệt thự: 29ha.

- Khu văn phòng 60f

- Khu nhà hát và là trung tâm hội nghĩ quốc tế sẽ được đưa ra trên mặt biển, mang biểu tượng con mắt, sử dụng ánh sáng tự nhiên ban ngày và ánh sáng điện vào ban đêm làm nổi bật lên như một hòn ngọc. Ở khu vực này cũng sẽ có những quảng trường , công viên và một đại lộ nối vào bên trong, đi qua một cây cầu.
Dự án được áp dụng những kỹ thuật tiên tiến nhất trong việc khảo sát địa hình, nghiên cứu dòng chảy cũng như trong xây dựng công trình.
Ngoài ra, D-City còn có những tuyến đường đi bộ dọc theo biển và đại lộ nối khu trung tâm văn hóa với các công trình bên trong đất liền. Cũng như nhiều khu đô thị khác, xen kẽ giữa các công trình công cộng và khu dân cư, D-City cũng sẽ có những quảng trường, công viên cây xanh, kênh dẫn nước...

Theo chủ đầu tư Công ty Daewon, D-City là dự án lớn thứ hai của công ty trên thế giới và là dự án thứ 5 của Daewon tại Việt Nam. Đây cũng là dự án FDI lớn nhất được đầu tư vào Đà Nẵng.


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*Blooming Tower Danang - twin 37f + 37f*


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*Blooming Tower Danang - twin 37f + 37f*


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*Han River - DA NANG*

UBND TP Đà Nẵng vừa duyệt dự án đầu tư trung tâm hành chính thành phố, là nơi làm việc tập trung của các sở, ban, ngành và các cơ quan hành chính, tạo thuận lợi cho người dân liên hệ giải quyết công việc, đồng thời là một điểm nhấn kiến trúc của thành phố

Tòa nhà có quy mô 34 tầng và hai tầng hầm, hình dáng tòa nhà là biểu tượng của ngọn hải đăng, khối đế 4 tầng mô phỏng hình dáng chiếc thuyền kết hợp phần mái thành hình tượng thuyền buồm, khối tháp hình trụ tròn thu nhỏ dần ở đáy và đỉnh, tượng trưng ngọn hải đăng. Tầng hầm bố trí để ôtô, đặt thiết bị kỹ thuật và các phòng chức năng phụ trợ khác


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*BDH Complex Danang*

BDH Complex Danang
BDH Complex is a complex mixed-use project located in a coastal city of Vietnam. The project consists of a 4-star hotel tower and a grade-A office tower. The bottom floors accommodate typical hotel facilities and back of house services, 2 banquet rooms, two 120-seat cinema the afters, and additional commercial spaces.

Height: 21, 28 stories for each block.
GFA: 46,942 sqm










Location


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

Tòa nhà Viễn Đông Meridian tower - 48f





































http://www.dothi.net/news/du-an/thuong-mai-van-phong/2009/07/3b9ae69e/


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*Đảo Xanh Hotel*

Daoxanh Hotel 24f


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*Golden Square tower - 38f - 28f - 22f.*

Client: Dong A Real Estate Joint Stock Company 

211 Nguyen Chi Thanh, Hai Chau District, Danang - Vietnam
- Diaphragm Wall: 0.6m thick, 29.0m depth, (12,300m2)
- Plain barrettes: 82 nos.
- Shaft grouted barrettes: 97 nos.
- 01 no. Test Shaft Grouted Barrette: 0.6m thick, 41.5m depth, max loading 2,600 tons
- 01 no. Plain Barrette: 0.6m thick, 43m depth, max loading 2,520 tons
03 Towers: 21-storey + 27-storey + 38-storey and 02 basements


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

The Summit Danang









Location


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*D-City*


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*Indochina tower 24f*


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*Tòa nhà Soft tech và Đà Nẵng Plaza*


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*Thuan Phuoc - DaNang*


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*cục hải quan thành phố Đà nẵng*


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*Danang sport hall*


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*The State Bank, Danang branch, on Le Duan St., top out, seemly!*


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*Dự án Khu phức hợp EVN-Land Central Đà Nẵng đã được cấp giấy chứng nhận đầu tư* 

- Giai đoạn 1: khối căn hộ cao cấp gồm khoảng 124 căn hộ, cao *16 tầng* nổi + 1 tầng hầm. Diện tích các căn hộ từ 46 đến 85m2, phù hợp cho các khách hàng từ gia đình trẻ đến gia đình có 1-2 con. Dự kiến giá bán của các căn hộ sẽ rất phù hợp với các khách hàng có thu nhập từ trung bình trở lên.

- Giai đoạn 2: khối khách sạn cao cấp *22 tầng* nổi + 2 tầng hầm.

- Giai đoạn 3: khối căn hộ cao cấp *30 tầng* nổi + 2 tầng hầm.





































http://www.evnlandcentral.com.vn/Dis...2190&idmenu=21


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*SPT DaNang*


----------

